# A few suggestions...



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

i would like to see faster channel changes for live tv

when done watching a show, i want to hit delete and have it permanently deleted. no pushing extra buttons or messing with the backup delete folder. (an option someplace)

a third speed for the channel info when flipping live tv, somewhere inbetween

an option to turn off some of the info listed in the menus that i dont use


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Northerner26 said:


> i would like to see faster channel changes for live tv


You don't say whether you are using a cable box or TiVo's internal tuner. The time that a cable box needs to change channels is beyond TiVo's control.



> when done watching a show, i want to hit delete and have it permanently deleted. no pushing extra buttons or messing with the backup delete folder. (an option someplace)


??? Why do you have to "mess with the 'backup folder'"



> a third speed for the channel info when flipping live tv, somewhere inbetween


What do you mean?



> an option to turn off some of the info listed in the menus that i dont use


Such as?


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

its slow when using tivos internal tuner

there are two settings for the channel info box (fast and slow)
when flipping channels its annoying having the box up top for several seconds
and on fast speed you dont even have a chance to see it at all. so a speed
inbetween the two would be handy or also an option to remove it (cant remember
if that is already an option)

as for the backup folder, i wish it could be removed and as for deleting, i wish
i could just click one button for a show and its gone permanently (no backups)

turning off some options would be great such as music, photos, etc...
showcases & tv guide, advertising at the bottom of list


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Northerner26 said:


> there are two settings for the channel info box (fast and slow)
> when flipping channels its annoying having the box up top for several seconds
> and on fast speed you dont even have a chance to see it at all. so a speed
> inbetween the two would be handy or also an option to remove it (cant remember
> if that is already an option)


Removing the box is already an option.
Pressing either 'clear' or 'left' will cause the box to disappear.
('Clear' is probably better because if you get the timing just wrong using 'left' you'll press 'left' right as/after the box removes itself and you'll jump back to the previous menu)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need to flip channels with TiVo, you choose your TV viewing from the Now Playing list. You don't need to particularly worry about channel changing speed.

As for the Delete folder,, don't worry about that, it is the first thing to go when new recordings are made. It is really there as an "Oops" recovery, in case you accidentally delete something you want to keep for a bit longer.

Some of the menu items are paid items, so you will likely not have a way to turn them off.


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

something else that would be sweet but probably not an option from tivo would be a hack like the 30 second jump you can do, i would love to have a 30 second rewind like that. or a 15 second rewind jump would be better yet! :up:


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Northerner26 said:


> something else that would be sweet but probably not an option from tivo would be a hack like the 30 second jump you can do, i would love to have a 30 second rewind like that. or a 15 second rewind jump would be better yet! :up:


Push the 8 sec rewind TWICE!


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

WayneCarter said:


> Push the 8 sec rewind TWICE!


hell, that was easy!

thanks bud!


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

classicsat said:


> As for the Delete folder,, don't worry about that, it is the first thing to go when new recordings are made. It is really there as an "Oops" recovery, in case you accidentally delete something you want to keep for a bit longer.


I know it might sound silly, but some of us use the Recently Deleted folder as a sort of "alternate folder" for managing automatic deletes. In my case, I schedule oodles of movies to record each week, and keep them (and ONLY them) in the RD folder. The Now Playing list safely stores all of my series recordings and whatever else - and I have a hefty supply of movies in my RD folder when I'm ready to watch one. Everything else gets Permanently Deleted when I'm ready to let it go.

So yeah, sometimes it is useful to "mess with" the RD folder


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

hey, i completely understand, but wouldnt it be nice to have the option of even having that folder? how hard could it be to make the change, just a few lines of code in the software right?

and while on the subject of folders, it would be nice to be able to make folders and be able to move certain shows into various folders, such as COP SHOWS folder, SCI-FI folder, COMEDY folder, etc...


----------

